# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  اخبار _ نتائج _تحليل _امم افريقيا 2013 بجنوب افريقيا.......

## محمد كمال عمران

*انشاء الله سوف نكون معكم قبل وخلال بطولة الامم الافريقية بالجديد اول باول

كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم 2013 سوف تكون النسخة التاسعة والعشرين من كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرةالقدم، البطولة الأفريقية لكرة القدم والمنظمة من قبل الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف). كانت من المقرر أن تعقد في ليبيا، ولكن بقرار من الكاف تم نقل المسابقة إلى جنوب أفريقيا ما يعني عدم استضافة ليبيا للنهائيات. فازت ليبيا بحق تنظيم الحدث بعد تغلبها على العرض النيجيري إلى جانب ثلاثة عروض إخرى فائزة، أنغولا، الغابون وغينيا الاستوائية. وقد رفضت عروض من موزمبيق، ناميبيا، زيمبابوي، السنغال بعد فشلها في بلوغ القائمة القصيرة. لأول مرة في تاريخ الكاف، يتم اختيار مستضيفو ثلاثة مسابقات متتالية في نفس الوقت؛ أنغولا أختيرت لتستضيف في 2010، الغابون وغينيا الاستوائية اختيروا لكي يستضيفوا كأس 2012 وجنوب أفريقيا لنسخة 2013.

الفائز في البطولة سيتأهل للمشاركة بكأس القارات 2013 في البرازيل كممثل عن قارة أفريقيا.

المنتحبات المتأهلة لامم افريقيا 2013





*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المجموعات 

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*جدول المباريات

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الملاعب التي تقام عليها البطولة
تم اختيار 5 ملاعب لتقام عليها مباريات البطولة وهي
ستاد البنك الوطني الأول معروف كذلك بـ ستاد مدينة كرة القدم (Soccer City) هو ملعب كرة قدم بنى في 1987 بمدينة جوهانسبرغ في جنوب أفريقيا، يتسع لـ 94.700 متفرج (ثالث أكبر ملعب في أفريقيا من حيث عدد المقاعد). وأجري له أعمال توسعة وصيانة لتجهيزه لمونديال 2010 منذ 2007 مما زاد في حصته من المقاعد. ولعبت على أرضيته معظم الأحداث الكبرى في كرة القدم في جنوب أفريقيا. بما في ذلك من خلال استضافة مباراة الافتتاح والمباراة النهائية لكأس العالم 2010.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ملعب الملك سنزانكاجونا، ويسمى ملعب موزيس مديبا أنشأ في عام 2006، في مدينة ديربان، سمي الملعب بهذا الاسم تمنيا بالسياسي مديبا الذي كانت له البصمة الواضحة في التوحيد العنصري بين البيض والسود. وهو ملعب متعدد الأغراض. هذا الملعب بني لتنظم فيه مباريات كأس العالم 2010 والذي أعطى للمدينة أهمية بخلاف أنها ثالث أكبر مدينة أفريقية لجذب السواح إليها والذي كان من أهم الاهداف التي وضعتها اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة. ويسع الملعب ما يقارب 70 ألف ، ومن أهم ما يميز الملعب بأنه يحتوي على قوس طوله 350 متراً وارتفاعه 106م وتم وضع القوس لتدعيم الملعب وأيضا فكرة التوحيد العنصري حيث ان القوس يبدأ بطرفين وينتهي بطرف وذلك أن الطرفين أحدهم للبيض والأخر للسود وأتحدوا ليشكلوا دولة واحدة يتفق فيها البيض والسود. وأيضا أستفيد من القوس من الناحية التجارية حيث يوجد فوقه عربة كهربائية تنقل السواح إلى أعلى الملعب حتى يعطيهم منظر اخر وخلاب للمدينة.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ملعب نيلسون مانديلا باي، هو واحد من ملاعب جنوب أفريقيا لاستضافة كأس العالم 2010 يسع لـ 48,000 متفرج وتبلغ تكلفة إنشاءه 270 مليون دولار ،وهو يقع في مدينة بورت إليزابيث . وقد بني هذا الملعب ليروي عطش محبي الساحرة المستديرة في المدينة حيث أنه أول ملعـب مخصص لكرة القدم في مدينة بورت إليزابيث ، والملعب يطل على ضفاف بحيرة نورث اند مما يضفي جمالاً وجاذبية على المباريات.

يذكر أن هذا الملعب كان واحداً من الملاعب المقررة لاستضافة كأس العالم للقارات 2009 لكنه أعلن عن عدم جاهزيته ، وتلعب به خمسة مباريات من دور المجموعات بكأس العالم 2010 إلى جانب مباراة من الدور ثمن النهائي وأخرى من ربع النهائي ثم مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.

ومما يميز تصميم الاستاد ألوان المدرجات التي تتباين بين ظلال متفاوتة من اللون البرتقالي الفاتح إلى الأحمر الداكن مما يعطي الانطباع بامتلاء مدرجات الاستاد حتى لو لم تكن ممتلئة بالفعل.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ملعب موبومبيلا (Mbombela) هو ملعب (ستاد) في مدينة نيلزبروت (Nelspruit) في جنوب أفريقيا، وهو من الملاعب التي من المخطط إقامة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2010 فيها. سعته 43,500 متفرج.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ملعب رويال بافوكينغ، هو ملعب رياضي في مدينة راستينبورج، جنوب أفريقيا، مخصص لرياضتي الرغبي وكرة القدم، افتتح في 1999، ويتسع ل44,530 مشجعاً، وقد سمي الملعب بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى شعب بافوكينغ الذين يمتلكون أسهماً في مناجم البلاتين الموجودة بالمنطقة.

استضاف مباريات كأس القارات 2009 فضلاً عن مباريات كأس العام 2010 التي نظمتها جنوب إفريقيا.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الكاس 


الكرة الرسمية للبطولة (كالتيجو) وهي من صنع شركة اديداس

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الحكام
كشف الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم عن قائمة بأسماء الحكام والحكام المساعدين الذين سيديرون مباريات نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2013 (19 يناير - 10 فبراير). وضمت القائمة خمسة حكام ساحة عرب وخمسة مساعدين عرب وفي مايلي لائحة للحكام والحكام المساعدين:

 -- الحكام :
 بوشعيب الأحرش (المغرب) وسليم الجديدي (تونس) وجمال حيمودي ومحمد بنوزة (الجزائر) ودياتا بادرا (السنيغال) ودووي نومندياز ديزيري (كوت ديفوار) وغاساما باكاري بابا (غامبيا) وأليوم نيانت (الكامرون) وبينيت دانيال فارزير (جنوب إفريقيا) وكومان كوليبالي (مالي) وجهاد جريشة (مصر) وسيشورن راجيندرابرساد (جزر موريس) و نامبياندرازا حمادة الموسى (مدغشقر) وجاني سيكازوي (زامبيا) واوتوغو كاستان إيريك أرنود (الغابون) وكيروا سيلفستر (كينيا) وعلي المغيفري (موريتانيا) وكامي برنار (السيشل). -- الحكام المساعدون:
 عشيق رضوان (المغرب) وبشير الحساني وأنور هميلة (تونس) وعبد الحق اتشيالي (الجزائر) وإيفاريست مانكواندي (الكامرون) وييو سانغيفولو (كوت ديفوار) وكامارا جبريل (السينغال) وأوكبا مريم أونجيزوم (إريتريا) وبيتر إلغام (نيجيريا) وبريموشاهو جون كلود بورندي وكابندا فيليسن (رواندا) وزاكيلي توسي (جنوب إفريقيا) وديارا بالا (مالي) وسمبا الحاج مليك (السينغال) وسليفو ماليك (غانا) وفينغا تيوفيل (الغابون) وموسى يانوسا (الكامرون)  وليد محمد احمد (السودان) ودوس سانطوس جرسون أميليانو (أنغولا) ومارينغويلا أرزينيو شدريك (موزمبيق).
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*قوائم المنتخبات المشاركة في البطولة
المنتخب التونسي
اللقب - نسور قرطاج
المجموعة - الرابعة
المدرب - سامي الطرابلسي
القائمة
في حراسة المرمى:
 معز بن شريفية (الترجي التونسي)أيمن المثلوثي (النادي الساحلي)فاروق بن مصطفى (شباب البنزرتي)
 في الدفاع:
وليد الهيشري (الترجي التونسي)بلال العيفة (النادي الإفريقي)شمس الدين الذوادي (النادي الساحلي) رامي البدوي (النادي الساحلي)فاتح الغربي (النادي الصفاقصي) خليل شمام (الترجي التونسي)أنيس البوسعيدي (تافريا سيمفيروبول)أيمن عبد النور (تولوز الفرنسي)

 في وسط الميدان:
هاتان البراطلي (النادي الإفريقي) وسام بن يحى (ميرسن إدمن) خالد المولهي (الترجي التونسي) مجدي تراوي (الترجي التونسي) شادي الهمامي (نادي الكويت) وهبي الخرزي (باستيا الفرنسي)عبد القادر الأوسلاتي (أتليتيكو مدريد) أسامة الدراجي (سيون السويسري)
 في الهجوم:
زهير الذوادي (إفيان الفرنسي) يوسف المساكني (لخويا)حمدي الحرباوي (لوكرن البلجيكي)صابر خليفة (إيفيان الفرنسي) عصام جمعة (النادي الكويتي)فخر الدين بن يوسف ( النادي الصفاقصي)
لمزيد من المعلومات http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منتخب_تونس_لكرة_القدم

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الجزائري
اللقب - محاربو الصحراء
المجموعة - الرابعة 
المدرب - وحيد خليلوزيتش
- حراسة المرمى :
 رايس مبولحي (كريليا سوفيتوف ، روسيا)
 دوخة عز الدين (ا. الحراش)
 سي محمد سيدريك (ش. بجاية)

- الدفاع :
 بلكلام يسعد (القبائل)، مجاني كارل (أجاكسيو فرنسا)، حليش رفيق (أكاديميكا، البرتغال)، ريال علي (القبائل)، مهدي مصطفى سبع (أجاكسيو ، فرنسا)، بن طيب الياسين كادامورو (ريال سوسيداد ، اسبانيا)، مصباح جمال الدين (ميلان ، ايطاليا)، غلام فوزي ( سانت ايتيان ، فرنسا)، قديورة عدلان (نوتيغام فورست ، انجلترا)

- و سط الميدان :
 لحسن مدحي (خيتافي ، اسبانيا)، لموشية خالد (النادي الإفريقي ، تونس)، تجار سعد (اتحاد العاصمة)، بوعزة عامر ( سانتدر، اسبانيا)، بودبوز رياض ( سوشو ، فرنسا)، قادير فؤاد (أولمبيك مارسيليا، فرنسا) ، فغولي سفيان (فالنسيا ، اسبانيا)

- الهجوم :
 سوداني العربي هلال ( غيمارش ، البرتغال)، بزاز ياسين ( قسنطينة)، سليماني اسلام (بلوزداد) و عودية محمد أمين (سطيف).

لمزيد من المعلومات   http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منتخب_الجزائر_لكرة_القدم

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب المغربي
اللقب - اسود الاطلس
المجموعة - الاولي
المدرب - رشيد الطاوسي
 لحراسة المرمى:
نادر لمياغري (الوداد البيضاوي) خالد العسكري (الرجاء البيضاوي) أنس الزنيتي (المغرب الفاسي)
  لخط الدفاع:
عبدالرحيم شاكير يونس بلخضر (الجيش الملكي) المهدي بنعطية ( أودينيزي الإيطالي) أحمد القنطاري (بريست الفرنسي) عصام عدوة (جيمارايش البرتغالي) عبدالحميد الكوثري (مونبولييه الفرنسي) زكرياء بركديش (لانس الفرنسي).

 لخط الوسط:
عادل هرماش (الهلال السعودي) يونس بلهندة (مونبولييه الفرنسي) كمال شافني (بريست الفرنسي) عبدالعزيز برادة (خيتافي الإسباني) شهير بلغزواني (أجاكسيو الفرنسي) كريم الأحمادي (أستون فيلا الأنجليزي) المهدي النملي (المغرب التطواني) عبدالإله الحافيظي (الرجاء البيضاوي).

 لخط الهجوم:
يوسف العربي (غرناطة الإسباني) منير الحمداوي (فيورنتينا الإيطالي) أسامة السعيدي (ليفربول الأنجليزي) عبدالرزاق حمدالله (أولمبيك أسفي) يوسف القديوي (الجيش الملكي) نورالدين أمرابط (جلطة سراي التركي).

لمزيد من المعلومات  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منتخب_المغرب_لكرة_القدم


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب التوغولي

اللقب - 
المجموعة - الرابعة 
المدرب - ديديه سيكس 
 حراس المرمى 
 تشاغوني بابا - نادي ديجون (البطولة الفرنسية)
أتسي ماويغبي - (الدوري المحلي)

في الدفاع

نيبومبي داري (الدوري البلجيكي)

أورو أكوريكو (دوري جنوب إفريقيا)

غفار ماماه (الدوري المولدوفي)

أكاكبو سيرج (الدوري السلوفاكي)

مانغو سيناح - نادي مارسيليا (الدوري الفرنسي)

بوسو فانسون (الدوري الفيتنامي)

دوندو كوكو (الدوري المحلي)

دجان داكونام - نادي القطن سبور (الدوري الكاميروني)

وسط الميدان

أموو كوملان - نادي نيم (الدوري الفرنسي)

ساليفو مصطفى - بدون نادي

واو دوف (دوري جنوب إفريقيا)

ساغبفيا كوسي برانس - نادي أوكسير (الدوري الفرنسي)

أمتيبي كودجو (الدوري المحلي)

ماني سابول - شباب باتنة (البطولة المحترفة الأولى الجزائرية)

هجوم 

دوسفي توماس (الدوري التايلندي)

غاغب سيرج - نادي نانت ( الدوري الفرنسي)

دامسي كالن - نادي ليل (الدوري الفرنسي)

بلاصا فسو ميمي (الدوري المحلي)

 ايمانويل أديبايور (توتنهام الإنجليزي)

وأغاسا كوسي ( الدوري الفرنسي)

لمزيد من المعلومات  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منتخب_توغو_لكرة_القدم

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الايفواري
اللقب - الافيال 
المجموعة - الرابعة
المدرب - صبري اللموشي
القائمة
حراسة المرمى:
 أبو بكر باري (لوكيرين البلجيكي)، دانييل يبواه (ديون الفرنسي)، على بدره سنجاري (أكاديميا).
 الدفاع:
 سوليماني بامبا (طرابزون سبور التركي)، سياكا تيينيه (باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي)، كولو توريه (مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي)، أيجور لولو (جوبان كراسنودار الروسي) إيمانويل إبيويه (جالطة سراي التركي)، أرثر بوكا (شتوتجارت الألماني)، إسماعيل تراوري (بريست الفرنسي).
 خط الوسط:
 يايا توريه (مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي)، ماكس جراديل (سانت إيتيان الفرنسي) وديدييه زوكورا (طرابزون سبور التركي)، عبدالرزاق (مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي)، روماريك ندري (سرقسطة الإسباني)، شيخ إسماعيل تيوتي (نيوكاسل الإنجليزي).
 خط الهجوم:
 ديدييه دروغبا (شنغهاي شينخوا الصيني)، جيرفينيو (أرسنال الإنجليزي)، ديدييه يا كونان (هانوفر الألماني)، سالمون كالو (ليل الفرنسي)، ويلفريد بوني (فيتيس أرنهيم الهولندي)، لاسينا تراوري (أنجي محج قلعة الروسي) وأرونا كونيه (ويغان أثليتك الإنجليزي).

لمزيد من المعلومات  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/منتخب_ك...وار_لكرة_القدم

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ( البلد المستضيف )

اللقب : البفانا بفانا

المجموعة الأولى

المدرب : جوردان اجيسوند



قائمة الفريق المشاركة فى البطولة .

حراسة المرمى :

اتومولينج كهون - كايز شيفز - 48 مباراة مع المنتخب

واين سانديلاندس - صن داونس - مبارتان مع المنتخب

سينزو ميوا - اورلاندو بيراتس - لم يشارك مع المنتخب من قبل



الدفاع :

سيبونسيو جاكسا - كايزر شيفز - 53 مباراة مع المنتخب

تسيبو ماسيليلا - كايزر سيفز - 44 مباراة مع المنتخب

بونجانى كومالو - باوك اليونانى - 32 مباراة مع المنتخب

سيابونجا سينجوينى - اورلاندو بيراتس - 23 مباراة مع المنتخب

مورجان جولد - كايزر شيفز - 26 مباراة مع المنتخب

تابو نثيثى - بلوفومنتين سيلتيك - 7 مباريات مع المنتخب

تابو ماتلابا - اورلاندو بيراتس - 3 مباريات مع المنتخب



خط الوسط :

تشيبالالا - كايزر شيفز - 70 مباراة مع المنتخب

كاسيجو ديكجاكوا - كريستال بالاس الانجليزى - 47 مباراة مع المنتخب

رينيلوى ليتشولونيانى - كايزر شيفز - 32 مباراة مع المنتخب

ليراتو شابانجو - سوالوس - 18 مباراة مع المنتخب

اوبا مانيسا - اورلاندو بيراتس - 7 مباريات مع المنتخب

ثولانى سيريرو - اياكس الهولندى - 7 مباريات مع المنتخب

ماى مالانجو - هيليسينبرج السويدى - 6 مباريات مع المنتخب

دين فورمان - اولدهام سيتى الانجليزى - 5 مباريات مع المنتخب

فالا - بلاتينيوم ستارز - مباريتان مع المنتخب



خط الهجوم :

كاتيلجو مفيلا - صن داونس - 48 مباراة مع المنتخب

بيرنارد باركر - كايزر شيفز - 47 مباراة مع المنتخب

توكيلو رانتى - مالمو السويدى - 5 مباريات مع المنتخب

ماجورو - كايزر شيفز - 5 مباريات مع المنتخب

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*منتخب كاب فيردى

اللقب : القروش الزرقاء

المجموعة الأولى

المدرب : لوشيو انتونس



قائمة الفريق المشاركة فى البطولة .

حراسة المرمى :

فوك - باتوك

فوزينها - بروجريسو الأنجولى

ريلى - مينديلينسى



الدفاع :

ناندو - شاترواه الفرنسى

فيرناندو فاليرا - فاسلوى الرومانى

جاى راموس - فالفيك الهولندى

جيجى - ماريتمو ب البرتغالى

كارليتوس - أيل لامسول القبرصى

نيفالدو - اكاديميكا البرتغالى

جوسيمار ليما - دوردريخت الهولندى

بيكس - جيل فيستنى البرتغالى



خط الوسط :

بابانكو - اولهانينسى البرتغالى

ماركو سواريس - ايه سى اومونيا القبرصى

رونى - فولا ايش اللوكسمبورجى

تونى فاريلا - سبارتا روتردام الهولندى

ستينيو - فيرينسى البرتغالى

دافيد سيلفا - اولهانينسى البرتغالى



خط الهجوم :

اودير فورتس - ريماس الفرنسى

هيلدون نوك - ماريتمو البرتغالى

ريان مينديس - ليل الفرنسى

دجانينى - اولهانينسى البرتغالى

زى لويس - براج البرتغالى

خوليو تفاريس - ديون الفرنسى

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الزامبي (حامل اللقب)
اللقب -الرصاصات النحاسية
المجموعة-الثالثة
المدرب -هيرقي رينار
القائمة
- حراسة المرمى:
 كينيدي مويني (فري ستيتس ستارس/جنوب أفريقيا) - جوشوا تيميتا (باور ديناموز) - دانيل مونياو (ريد اروس).

 - الدفاع:
 ستوبيلا سونزو وهيشاني هيموندي وفرانسيس كاسوندي (تي بي مازمبي/ الكونغو الديمقرطية) - ديفيس نكاوسو (سوبرسبورت يونايتد/جنوب أفريقيا) - جوسيف موسوندا (جولدن اروس/جنوب أفريقيا) - ايمانويل مبولا (بورتو/البرتغال).

 - خط الوسط:
 رينفورد كالابا وناثان سينكالا (تي بي مازمبي/ الكونغو الديمقرطية) - موكاكا موليندا (باور ديناموس) - ايساك تشانسا (هينان جيان/ الصين) - تشيسامبا لونجو (اورال اوبلاست/ روسيا) - فيلكس كاتونجو (بترو اتلتيكو/ أنجولا) - نواه شيفوتا (فري ستيتس ستارس/ جنوب أفريقيا) - ويليام نجوبفو (هابويل شيبا/ إسرائيل).

 - الهجوم:
 إيمانويل مايوكا (ساوثهامبتون/ إنجلترا) - كولينس مبيسوما (اورلاندو بايرتس/ جنوب أفريقيا) - جاكوب مولينجا (اوترشت/ هولندا) - جيمس تشامانجا (داليان شايد/ الصين) - جوناس ساكواها (تي بي مازمبي/ الكونغو الديمقراطية) - كريستوفر كاتونجو (هينان جيان/ الصين).

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*منتخب مالي
اللقب- النسور
المجموعة الثانية
المدرب- باتريس كارتيرون
القائمة
حراس مرمى:
 سومبيلا دياكيتي (ستاد المالي)، مامادو ساماسا (غانغامب الفرنسي)، علي يرانغو(دجوليبا).

في خط الدفاع :
 ادريسا كوليبالي (لخويا القطري)، اداما تامبورا ( راندرز الدنماركي)، فوسيني دياورا ( أجاكسيو الفرنسي) ، عصمان كوليبالي ( بريست الفرنسي) ، اداما كوليبالي ( أوكسير الفرنسي) ، ساليف كوليبالي ( دجوليبا )، محمادو ندياي ( فيتوريا غيماريش البرتغالي)، مويا فاغي ( كاين) .

في خط الوسط :
 سامبا سو ( لنس الفرنسي) ، كاليلو تراوري ( سوشو الفرنسي)، ماهامان تراوري( نيس الفرنسي) ، سيدو كايتا ( داليان الصيني )، محمد لامين سيسوكو ( باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي)، سامبو ياتاباري ( باستيا الفرنسي)، سامبا دياكيتي ( كوينز بارك رينجرز الانجليزي) .

في خط الهجوم :
 مامادو ساماسا ( كييفو فيرونا الايطالي) ، شيخ دياباتي ( بوردو الفرنسي)، موديبو مايغا (ويستهام يونايتد الانجليزي) ، شيخ فانتامادي ديارا ( رين الفرنسي )، سيغاماري ديارا (اجاكسيو الفرنسي).

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*منتخب انغولا
اللقب - الغزلان
المجموعة - الاولي
المدرب - جوستافو فيرين
القائمة
في حراسة مرمى:
 لاما (بترو أتليتيكو الأنغولي)، لاندو (ريكريتيفو ليبولوالأنغولي)، نيبلو (بريميرو أغوستو الأنغولي).  

في خط الدفاع:
 أمارو وباستوس وداني ماسونغونا (بريميرو أغوستو)، فابريسيو ومينغو بيلي وبيروليتو (إنتر كلوب الأنغولي)، لونغينيا (كابوسكورب الأنغولي)، ماركو إيروسا (ليماسول القبرصي)، زويلا (أبويل نيقوسيا القبرصي).  

في خط الوسط:
 مانوتشو دينيس (بريميرو أغوستو)، ديدي وجيلبرتو (ليماسول)، ميغيل (بترو أتليتيكو)، مانويل (أفياكاو الأنغولي).

في خط الهجوم:
 دجالما (قاسم باشا التركي)، جيرالدو (بارانا البرازيلي )، غيلهيرمي أفونسو(فادوز السويسري)، مانوتشو (بلد الوليد الإسباني)، ماتيوس (ناسيونال البرتغالي)، يانو (بروغريسو سامبيزانغا).

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*منتخب بوركينا فاسو
اللقب - الاحصنة
المجموعة - الثالثة
المدرب - بول بوت
القائمة
حراسة المرمى:
 عبد الله سولاما «أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني»- داودا دياكيتي «ليرس البلجيكي»- موسى سونا «سانت اتيان الفرنسي».

الدفاع:
 باكاري كوني «ليون الفرنسي»- باول كيبا كوليبالي «دينامو بوخارست الروماني»- مادي بانانديتجيري «أنتويرب البلجيكي»- محمد كوفي «بتروجت المصري»- هنري تراوري «أشانتي جولد الغاني»- ويلفريد باليما «شريف تيراسبول المولدافي».

الوسط:
 تشاريس كابوري «مارسيليا الفرنسي»- دياكاريدجا كوني «افيان الفرنسي»- فلورنت روامبا «شريف تيراسبول المولدافي»- جوناثان بيترويبا «رين الفرنسي»- عبد الرزاق تراوري «ليجيا جدانسك البولندي»- ويلفريد سانو «كيوتو سانجا الياباني»- علي رابو «الشرطة المصري»- الان تراوري «لوريان الفرنسي»- آسوف كواترا «شيرنوموريتس بورجاس البلغاري»- بريجوس ناكولما «جورنيك زابرزي البولندي».

الهجوم:
 موموني داجانو «السليلية القطري»- اريستيد بانسي «أوجسبورج الألماني»- ويلفريد داه «الزيد الإماراتي»- بيير كوليبالي «الزيد الإماراتي».


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب النيجيري
اللقب - النسور الخضر
المجموعة - الثالثة
المدرب - ستيفن كيشي
القائمة
حراس المرمي:
 فينسينت انيما ويلعب في (نادي مكابي تل أبيب الإسرائيلي) وأوستين اجيدي ويلعب في (نادي هابوبيل بيرشيبا (بئر السبع) الإسرائيلي) وشيجوزي اجبيم ويلعب في (نادي اينوجو رانجرز النيجيري). 

الدفاع:
 ايلدرسون اشيجيلي ويلعب (بنادي إس سي براجا بالبرتغال) وجون هوشينيوا ويلعب بنادي (أشدود اف سي الإسرائيلي) وجوزيف يوبو ويلعب (بنادي فينربانش التركي) وايفي امبوسي ويلعب (بنادي سيتليك الإسكتلاندي) وازوبيكي اجوكي ويلعب (بنادي واري وولفز النيجيري) وكينيث اومير ويلعب (بنادي دين هاج الهولاندي) وجودفري ابابونا ويلعب (بنادي صن شاين ستارز النيجيري). 

خط الوسط:
 جون اوبي ميكيل ويلعب (بنادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي) ونوسا ايبور ويلعب (بنادي ريال بيتيس الأسباني) واوجيني اونازو ويلعب (بنادي لاتسيو الإيطالي) وابورا موانكو ويلعب (بنادي كاليشيو بادوفا الإيطالي) وفيجور ايجودي ويلعب (بنادي فالرينجا النرويجي) وروبين جبرائيل ويلعب (بنادي كانو بيلارز النيجيري). 

الهجوم:
 أحمد موسي ويلعب (بنادي سيسكا موسكو الروسي) وايمانويل ايمنيكا ويلعب (بنادي سبارتك موسكو الروسي) وفيكتور موسيس ويلعب (بنادي تشيلسي الإنجليزي) وصنداي مبا ويلعب (بنادي اينوجو رانجرز النيجيري) واكتشوكوا اتشي ويلعب بنادي (فيلريال الأسباني) وبرون ايدي ويلعب (بنادي دينامو كيف الأوكراني) وايجيكا ازونيي ويلعب (بنادي اينوجو رانجرز النيجيري).


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الغاني
اللقب - النجوم السوداء
المجموعة - الثانية
المدرب - كويسي ابياه
القائمة
حراس المرمى :
 أدام كواريسي(ستورم جودست النرويجي) - فاتاو داودا(اشجولد الغاني) - دانييل أدجي(ليبيرتي الغاني)



خط الدفاع :
 جون بينتسيل(هابويل الاسرائلي) - هاريسون أفول(الترجي التونسي) - ريشاردك كيسي بواتينغ(شيلسي الغاني) - جون بوي(رين الفرنسي) - جوناتان مينساه(افيان الفرنسي) - اسحاق فورساه(ريدبول الاسترالي) - جيري أكامينكو(اسكيستشرسبور التركي) - محمد أوال(رتسبرغ يونايتد الجنوب افريقي) - مبارك واكاسو(اسبانيول الاسباني) .



وسط الميدان :
 أنتوني أنان(اوساسونا الاسباني) - كريستيان أتسو(بورتو البرتغالي) - ديريك بواتينغ(دينبور الاوكراني) - إيمانويل بادو(اودينيزي الايطالي) - سولومون أسانتي(شيلسي الغاني)- كوادوو أسامواه(يوفنتس الايطالي) - ألبرت أدوماه(برستول سيتي الانجليزي) - محمد رابيو(افيان الفرنسي) .



خط الهجوم :
 أسامواه جيان(العين الاماراتي) - إيمانويل كلوتي - ريشموند بواكي(اساسولو الايطالي) .

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب النيجري
اللقب - مينا
المجموعة - الثانية
المدرب - جيرنوت روهر
القائمة
حراسة المرمى :
 دودا كاسالي(شيبا يونايتد ) – ساميو رابو(الساحل الرياضي النيجري) – موسى الزوما(اس جاردناشونال النيجري) .

الدفاع :
 محمد شيكوتو(مستقبل المرسي التونسي) – كوفي دانكوا(الترجي الجرجيسي التونسي) – محمد سومايلا(النادي الاولمبي النيجري) – - محمد بشار(اس ديناموز النيجري) – كوروما فاتوغوما(شباب الريف الحسيمي المغربي) – لاكي جايمس(اس ديناموز النيجري) – اسماعيل الحسن(مانجا سبورت الجابوني) – قادر امادو(النادي الاوليمبي النيجري).

الوسط :
 كريم كانوتي – ادريسا لوالي(مانجا سبورت الجابوني) – ايسايكو كوديزي – باباكار تالاتو – ويليامس نغونو(ال بي السويدي) – سليمان ساكو(النادي الاوليمبي النيجري) – امادو مونتاري(لي مانز الفرنسي)  – ايدي سابيو –  ايسوفو بوباكار(النادي الافريقي التونسي) .

الهجوم :
 موسى مازوو(النجم الساحلي التونسي) – كاميلو دودا(شبيشةالقبائل الجزائري) – موديبو سيديباي  .

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الكنغولي
اللقب - الفهود
المجموعة - الثانية 
المدرب - كلود لوروا
القائمة 
 حراسة المرمى :
 روبرت كيديابا (مازيمبي الكونغولي) وباكالا لاندو (إم.كيه الكونغولي) وبارفي مانداندا (شارلروا البلجيكي).

 الدفاع :
 جان كاسوسولا (مازيمبي الكونغولي) ولاريس مابيالا (كارابوك سبور التركي) وشانسيل مبيمبا (أندرلخت البلجيكي) وسيدريك مانجونجو (ايفيان تونون جايار الفرنسي) وإيساما مبيكو (فيتا كلوب الكونغولي) ولاندري موليمو (كورت ريجيك البلجيكي) وجابريال زاكواني (بيتربوروه الإنجليزي).

 خط الوسط :
 ديوكو كالوييتوكا (الخريطيات القطري) وديو كاندا (مازيمبي الكونغولي) وسيدريك ماكيادي (فرايبورج الألماني) وزولا ماتومونا (مون البلجيكي) وتريزور مبوتو مابي (مازيمبي الكونغولي) ويوسف مولومبو (ويست برومويتش ألبيون).

 الهجوم :
 باتو كابانجو (مازيمبي الكونغولي) ويفيس ديبا (الرائد السعودي) ودومي كومبيلا (آينتراخت برونزفيك الألماني) وتريزور لوالوا لومانا (كارابوك سبور التركي) ومانزيا بادجي وديوميرسي مبوكاني (أندرلخت البلجيكي) ولوفومبو انزينجا.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المنتخب الاثيوبي
اللقب - 
المجموعة - الثالثة
المدرب - سيونيت بيشاو
القائمة
حراسة المرمى:
 سيساي بانتشا (ديديبيت) وزيريهون تاديلي (سانت جورج) وجمال تاسيو (كوفي).

- خط الدفاع:
 ابيباو بوتاكو وديغو ديبيبي وبيادجيليغن الياس والولا جيرما (سانت جورج) وبرهانو بوغالي واينالم هايلو وسيوم تيسفاي (ديديبيت) .

- خط الوسط:
 بيهايلو اسيفا واديس هينتسا ومينياهيل تيشومي (ديديبيت) وشيميليس بيكيلي وياريد زينابو (سانت جورج) وداويت استيفانوس (كوفي) واسرات ميجيرسا (ايبكو) ويوسف صالح (سيريانسكا السويدي).

- خط الهجوم:
 اداني جيرما واوميد اوكوري (سانت جورج) وفؤاد ابراهيم (مينيسوتا الامريكي) وجيتانيه كيبيدي (ديبيديت) وصلاح الدين سعيد (وادي دجلة المصري) .

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تنطلق اليــــــــــــــــــــــوم

أعلن الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم بشراكة مع اللجنة المنظمة لكأس أمم أفريقيا، أن حفل افتتاح "كان 2013" اليوم السبت على الساعة الخامسة والنصف  بتوقيت الخرطوم.

وسيدوم هذا الحفل المرتقب الذي سيحتضنه ملعب سوكر سيتي، والذي سيكون استثنائياً حسب المتتبعين، مدة ساعة كاملة، قبل أن تنطلق المباراة الافتتاحية بين منتخبي جنوب أفريقيا والرأس الأخضر على الساعة السابعة مساء على نفس الملعب.

وسيشهد حفل الافتتاح مجموعة من العروض والتقاليد التي تميّز القارة السمراء
و يمكنكم مشاهدة حفل افتتاح كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2013 و إنطلاق الكان الإفريقي 2013 على قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية و بالتعليق العربي فرجة ممتعة للجميع


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*موعد مع المتعة والاثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة

تبدأ جنوب افريقيا النسخة 29 من كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها من اليوم الى 10 فبراير المقبل، مسلحة بجماهيرها عندما تلتقي مع الرأس الاخضر في الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الاولى.
 من جانبه، يلتقي المغرب في هذه الجولة مع انغولا على امل ان يتمكن من طي صفحة طويلة من الانتظار بعد احرازه اللقب الاول في اثيوبيا قبل 37 عاما، وسيكون ملعب «سوكر سيتي» في سويتو الذي يتسع لـ95 الف متفرج جلوسا، مسرحا للمباراتين الافتتاحيتين وكذلك للمباراة النهائية.
 تعول جنوب افريقيا قبل كل شيء على الزخم الجماهيري الذي ساعدها على احراز اللقب الوحيد على الملعب ذاته العام 1996، ثم على نتائج اللقاءات السابقة مع المنتخبات الثلاثة في مجموعتها.
 وتغلبت جنوب افريقيا على انغولا في طريقها الى احراز اللقب قبل 17 عاما، وعلى المغرب في ربع نهائي نسخة 1998، وعلى الرأس الاخضر التي تشارك للمرة، في جميع المباريات الودية التي جمعتهما وكذلك في تصفيات مونديال 2006 مرتين بنتيجة 2-1.
 ويؤكد مدرب جنوب افريقيا غوردون ايغسوند (56 عاما) انه «عندما يجري اللاعبون في الملعب وهم يرون ويسمعون مئات الالاف من انصارهم ينفخون في آلة الفوفوزيلا، يصبح من الصعب جدا التغلب عليهم». من جانبه، يسعى مدرب الرأس الاخضر لويس انطونيس لاسكات الاصوات التي تعتبر منتخبه «دخيلا» على النهائيات. ولم يكن منخب جنوب افريقيا مقنعا في مبارياته الاستعدادية فخسر امام النروج صفر-1، وتعادل سلبا مع الجزائر، فيما بقي انطونيس ورجاله بعيدين عن الاضواء.
 سيحاول المغرب بقيادة مدربه المحلي رشيد الطاوسي خليفة البلجيكي اريك غيريتس، وقف مسلسل الخروج من الدور الاول بعد ان حل وصيفا لتونس في الدورة التي استضافتها الاخيرة عام 2004، والخطوة الاولى تبدأ بالفوز على انغولا التي هزمها مرتين وتعادل معها مرة واحدة في اللقاءات الثلاثة التي جمعتهما سابقا.
 ويذهب الطاوسي الى جنوب افريقيا بسيرة ذاتية قوية خصوصا انه قاد المغرب الفاسي الى احراز كأس الاتحاد الافريقي (2011) والكأس السوبر الافريقية بفوز على الترجي التونسي بطل دوري ابطال افريقيا، وهو يعتبر ان استبعاد ثلاثة من ابرز اللاعبين مروان الشماخ والحسين خرجة وعادل تاعرابت عن التشكيلة لن تؤثر على حظوظ «اسود الاطلس» بترك بصمة في البطولة.
 في المقابل، سيعد الاوروغوياني غوستافو فيرين مدرب انغولا الخطط الكفيلة بجعل منتخب «الغزلان السوداء» يتخطى مرحلة التصفيات الصعبة (فازوا على زيمبابوي 2-صفر وخسروا امامها 1-3 في الدور الثاني) ويحبط مخططات الخصوم بدءا من الطاوسي.




*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مفكرة مباراتي اليوم
المبارة الاولي
جنوب افريقيا vs الرأس الاخضر

vs


الساعة  - 7.00 مساء بتوقيت السودان .
الملعب -  سوكر سيتي .
الحكم -  الجزائري جمال حيمودي .
القناةالناقلة -  الجزيرة الرياضية +9 ,+10
المعلق - عصام الشوالي
            نتيجة المباراة
جنوب افريقيا    vs    الراس الاخضر
     0                  0

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المباراة الثانية
المغرب vs انغولا




vs




التوقيت -  10.00 مساء بتوقيت السودان .
الملعب - سوكر سيتي .
 الحكم -  السنغالي دياتا بادارا .
القناة الناقلة - الجزيرة الرياضية +9,+10
المعلق - جواد بده .
نتيجة المباراة
المغرب    vs    انغولا 
              0            0

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تبدا بعد قليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
جنوب افريقيا vs الراس الاخضر

تشكيلة جنوب افريقيا
كوني ، نجاكونغا ، تسيبي ، سانجويني ، كومالو ، بالا ، ليتشولواني ، ديكجاي ، تشيبالالا ، باركر ، ماجورو 

تشكيلة الراس الاخضر
فازينيا ، بابانكو ، نيفيز ، بلاتيني ، فأريلا ، تفاريل ، هيلدوني ، سواريز ، نيفالد ، منديز ، كارليتوسو .


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*انطلاااااااااااااااااااااق الكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

افتتحت بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بحفل مبسط أقيم في مدينة جوهانسبورج على ملعب سوكر سيتي بجنوب أفريقيا. ولم يستمر الحفل لأكثر من 20 دقيقة، وكان مبسطا واشتمل على عروض أفريقية ذات طابع محلي للدولة المستضيفة.


وتستضيف جنوب أفريقيا البطولة في الفترة من 19 يناير إلى 10 فبراير. 

ويلتقي الان المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي صاحب الأرض مع منتخب كاب فيردي في مباراة الافتتاح ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى، بينما يتلقي بعد ذلك المنتخب المغربي مع نظيره الأنجولي في وقت لاحق. 
بعضا من صور الافتتاح






*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*جنوب أفريقيا تفتتح كأس الأمم بخسارة نقطتين أمام كاب فيردي في مباراة عجيبة !

خسر منتخب جنوب أفريقيا نقطتين على أرضه ووسط جمهوره، بعدما تعادل سلبياً مع منتخب كاب فيردي (جزر الرأس الأخضر) مساء اليوم السبت في المباراة الافتتاحية التي جمعت بين المنتخبين بكأس الأمم الأفريقية التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا.


واتسمت المباراة بالغرابة من حيث قلة الفرص والأداء العشوائي من الفريقين خاصة من مستضيف البطولة، فضلاً عن أن المدرجات لم تمتليء عن آخرها، بينما اقتنص الرأس الأخضر نقطة ثمينة في أولى مشاركاته التاريخية بالبطولة، بل كان الجانب الأخطر نسبياً في مباراة عابها العقم التهديفي وغابت عنها الخطورة على المرمى.


ويعتبر منتخب كاب فيردي هو الذي أطاح بالكاميرون خارج التصفيات المؤهلة للنسخة الحالية بأفريقيا. وأمام المنتخب المغربي الفرصة في اعتلاء صدارة المجموعة في حال الفوز على أنجولا في وقت لاحق اليوم.


دخل المدير الفني جوردون إيجسوند المباراة بتشكيل 4-4-2، وأشرك ايتوميلينج كوني في حراسة المرمى وانيلي نجونجا وبونجاني كومالو وسيايونجا سانجويني وثابو ماتالابا في الدفاع، وكاجيشو ديكاجوي ورينيلوي ليتشولونيان وثوسو فالا وسيفيوي تشابالالا في الوسط، وليلونولو ماجورو وبرنارد باركر في الهجوم.


واتبع مدرب كاب فيردي لوتشيو أنتونيس نفس الأسلوب الخططي، دافعاً بكل من فوزينيا في حراسة المرمى، وكارليتوس وفرناندو فاريلا وناندو ونيفالدو في الدفاع وبابانكو وماركو سواريس وتوني فاريلا وهيلدون في الوسط، ورايان منديز وبلاتيني في الهجوم.


وكعادة المباريات الإفتتاحية، عاب شوط المباراة الأول العشوائية والتمرير السيء، حيث لم يتمكن أصحاب الأرض من تنظيم هجمة واحدة، طوال 45 دقيقة بشكل جيد، بينما كاد أن يحقق منتخب الرأس الأخضر، مفاجأة حينما تمكن المهاجم بلاتيني من الانفراد بالحارس ايتوميلينج ولكنه سدد بيسراه بجوار المرمى.


مع بداية الشوط الثاني، دفع جوردون بتشابانجو على حساب ديكجاكوي، لتنشيط منطقة الوسط وفرض السيطرة عليها لتقديم أداء مغاير عن الأداء السلبي الذي ظهر به البافانا بافانا في الشوط الأول.


وأجرى مدرب جنوب إفريقيا تبديلاً ثانيا بنزول سيريرو على حساب تشابالالا، بينما أشرك أنتونيس المهاجم تافاريس على حساب بلاتيني. ولم يحدث أيضاً أي جديد.


استمر أداء الفريقين السلبي، ولم ينحصر اللعب في منطقة واحدة بسبب اللعب العشوائي لكل منهما. واستخدم جوردون مدرب أصحاب الأرض ورقته الثالثة والأخيرة، بإشراك المهاجم كاتليجو بدلاً من ماجورو.


في ظل الترهل الفني الذي ظهر به المنتخبين، شن منتخب الرأس الأخضر هجمة انتهت بتسديدة رأسية خطيرة تصدى لها الحارس ايتوميلينج بصعوبة لتخرج للركنية.


ورغم المستوى السيء، إلا أنه يحسب للرأس الأخضر أن يخرج من المباراة بنقطة خاصة وأنها المشاركة الأولى له في المونديال الأفريقي، وأمام منتخب كبير في عقر داره ووسط جمهوره. استمر الوضع كما هو عليه إلى أن أطلق الحكم صافرة النهاية بالتعادل السلبي.


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*أسود أطلس" تكتفي بالزئير في وجه الغزلان الأنجولية وتسمح لهم بالإفلات بالتعادل في أمم أفريقيا
موقع كوورة-  محمد جبريل
أهدر المنتخب المغربي فرصا بالجملة وسمح لمنافسة الأنجولي باقتناص نقطة التعادل في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما وانتهت بالتعادل سلبيا ضمن منافسات الجولة الأولى بدور المجموعات لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية التي بدأت منافساتها يوم السبت وتستمر حتى العاشر من فبراير بجنوب أفريقيا.


وتعادلت جميع الفرق في المجموعة الأولى في المراكز والنقاط حيث سبق وان انتهت المباراة الافتتاحية بين منتخب جنوب أفريقيا ومنتخب كاب فيردي (الرأس الأخضر) بالتعادل السلبي، ليحصد كل فريق نقطة وحيدة.


قدّم المنتخب المغربي أداء جيدا في معظم فترات المباراة، خاصة في الشوط الأول الذي تسيده بالكامل، وأهدر فيه في العديد من الفرص التي كانت كفيلة لخروجه منتصرا، بينما انتفض المنتخب الأنجولي في الربع ساعة الأخير من المباراة وكاد أن يهز شباك المنتخب المغربي في مناسبتين لولا تألق الحارس المياغري وروعونة المهاجم الأنجولي مانوتشو.

دفع المدرب المغربي رشيد الطوسي بتشكيلة هجومية للأسود، بقيادة الهداف منير الحمداوي، مدعوما بكل من أسامة السعيدي وعبد العزيز برادة نور الدين امرابط، وتمركز الثنائي عادل هرماش وكريم الاحمدي في وسط الملعب.


بدأ المنتخب المغربي المباراة بقوة، وهاجم منافسه منذ الدقائق الأولى، وكاد أن يعنل عن تقدمه بتسديدة قوية من الخطير منير الحمداوي غير أن الحارس الأنجولي لاما تألق وتصدى للكرة ببراعة.


استمرت الهيمنة المغربي، وأهدر أسامة السعيدي 14فرصة محققة لتسجيل أول هدف في البطولة بعدما راوغ اثنين من مدافعي أنجولا في الجبهة اليسرى قبل أن يسدد أعلى المرمى.


حاول المنتخب الانجولي الدخول إلى أجواء المباراة بعد مرور أكثر من ربع ساعة، وانطلق في هجمة منظمة في الجبهة اليمنى لكنه فشل في إنهاء محاولته بشكل صحيح لتعود السيطرة إلى "الأسود".


لم يمنح أبناء المدرب رشيد الطوسي فرصة لمنافسهم في التقدم، وضغط الثلاثي منير الحمداوي وأسامة السعيدي وعبد العزيز برادة على مدافعي ولاعبي وسط انجولا وهو ما أجبر الأخير على التراجع في منتصف ملعبه والاكتفاء بمحاولات شن هجمات مرتدة.


تواصلت الهجمات المغربية مع اقتراب الشوط الأول من نهايته غير أنها افتقدت للمسة الأخيرة واتسمت قرارت اللاعبين أمام المرمى بالتسرع، وهو ما حافظ على عذرية شباكة الأنجوليين حتى نهاية الشوط الأول.


فاجأ المنتخب الانجولي نظيره المغربي مع بداية الشوط الثاني، وكاد أن يسجل أولا مستغلا خطأ من الحارس المغربي نادر المياغري الذي فشل في التقاط كرة سهلة لتسقط أمام المهاجم جوستافو الذي سدد بجوار المرمى وسط مشاهدة من مدافعي المغرب.


تعززت ثقة الأنجوليين في أنفسهم بعد إهدار المغرب العديد من الفرص، وبدأوا في التخلي عن الحذر الدفاعي، وحاولوا التركيز على الكرات العرضية والثابتة أملا في استغلال مهارة النجم الخطير مانوتشو، وهو ما كاد أن يتحقق بعدما ارتقى المهاجم الأنجولي لتحويل ضربة ركنية لكن الكرة مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن للمياغري بقليل.


شعر الطوسي بالخطر وبعدم فاعلية خط هجومه، وقرر القيام بتبدليين مشركا برادة والحمداوي ونزول يونس بلهندة ويوسف العربي في الدقيقتين 65 و 72 على الترتيب.


نشط الهجوم المغربي بعد نزول الثنائي، وكاد بلهندة أن يتقدم للأسود بعدما لجأ للمهارة الفردية وراوغ أحد مدافعي أنجولا قبل أن يسدد بجوار القائم الأيمن للحارس لاما بسنتيمترات.


ظهر سعي مدرب أنجولا للبحث عن التعادل، بعدما أشرك المدافع ماركو ايروزا بدلا من لونجينيا للحد من خطورة بلهندة الذي أحدث انتفاضة في الربع الأخير من الأسود.


استمرت معاناة "أسود أطلس" في إنهاء الهجمات بالشكل الصحيح، وفشل العربي في مقابلة كرة عرضية خطيرة كادت كفيلة أن تهدي المغرب نقاط المباراة الثلاث مع تبقي 10 نقاط على نهاية الوقت الأصلي للمباراة. وأنقذ نادر المياغري مرمى الفريق العربي من هدف بعدما تصدى بثبات لتصويبة قوية من ماتيوس. وأهدر مانوتشو الفرصة الأبرز لفريقة في الدقيقة 87 بعدما سدد برأسه من الوضع منفردا لكنه فشل في تحويل عرضية الخطير ماتيوس إلى هدف.


لم تشهد الدقائق القليلة سوى محاولات حذرة من الجانبين لاقتناص هدف يصعد بصاحبه إلى صدارة المجموعة، لكن ذلك لم يحدث لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مورينيو يساعد مدرب الرأس الاخضر
يتمتع مدرب منتخب الرأس الاخضر لكرة القدم، لويس انطونيس بحظوة تميزه عن نظرائه ال15 الاخرين المشاركين في نهائيات امم افريقيا التاسعة والعشرين في جنوب افريقيا من 19 يناير الى 10 فبراير.



وقلق انطونيس (46 عاما) ليس ناجما من ان يلقى رجاله في اول مشاركة لهم مصير بوتسوانا والنيجر في النسخة السابقة في الجابون وغينيا الاستوائية حيث خرجتا من الدور الاول بعد 3 هزائم متتالية، لانه حصل على مساعدة واشادة من جانب البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدرب ريال مدريد الاسباني.



ووافق مورينيو على ان يقوم انطونيس خلال اسبوع بتنفيذ خطة كما لو انه ذاهب للعمل مع مجموعة من النجوم مثل البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو في احد اهم الاندية العالمية.



وعبر مورينيو الذي قاد عدة فرق الى احراز اللقب المحلي من بورتو في البرتغال الى ريال مدريد مرورا بتشلسي الانجليزي وانتر ميلان الايطالي، عن اعجابه بهذا الشخص "الذي استطاع اقصاء الكاميرون صاحبة 4 القاب من التصفيات".



واشاد مورينيو بمدرب الرأس الاخضر، احدى المستعمرات البرتغالية السابقة التي لا يتجاوز عدد سكانها نصف مليون نسمة، وقال "انطونيس مدرب ذكي ولديه افكاره الخاصة وهو بنفس القدر من التنظيم والتطبيق والطموح. انه مدرب جيد".



وكانت الرأس الاخضرتعادلت مع جنوب افريقيابدون اهداف  في المباراة الافتتاحية بحضور ما يزيد علي60 الف متفرج، ويعتبر انطونيس ان بلوغ ربع النهائي في مجموعة تضم ايضا المغرب وانغولا "يبقى حلم لنا، لكن من المهم ان ترى افريقيا بكاملها والعالم بأسره صورة جيدة عن الرأس الاخضر".


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مباريات اليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم
المجموعة الثانية
المباراة الاولي


غانا vs جمهورية الكنغو


vs


التوقيت -  6.00 مساء بيتوقيت السودان
الملعب -  نيلسون مانديلا باي
الحكم -  دانييال بينت ( جنوب أفريقيا )
القناة الناقلة -  الجزيرة الرياضية +10
المعلق -  علي محمد علي 
نتيجة المباراة
غانا vs جمهورية الكنغو 
2 ــــــــــــــ 2
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المباراة الثانية

مالي vs النيجر


vs



التوقيت -  9.00 مساء بتوقيت السودان
الملعب -  نيلسون مانديلا باي 
الحكم -   سليم الجديدي ( تونس )
القناة الناقلة -  الجزيرة الرياضية +10
المعلق -  الحبيب بن علي 
         نتيجة المباراة 
       مالي vs النيجر
1 ــــــــــــــ 0     
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تبدأبعد قليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

منتخب غانا في مهمة صعبة أمام الكونغو
تستعد غانا للوفاء بوعد قطعه قائد منتخبها جيان اسامواه للرئيس جون دراماني ماهاما بإحراز كأس الأمم الإفريقية التاسعة والعشرين التي تستضيفها جنوب إفريقيا حتى 10 شباط/فبراير.

 وتفتتح غانا الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول مع الكونغو الديموقراطية ، وتلتقي اليوم أيضا مالي مع النيجر.

 وكثرت الرهانات في هذه المجموعة على إمكانية التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي قبل أن تنطلق المنافسات، وجاء الوعد الأول من جيان اسامواه الذي توجه لرئيس البلاد وطمأنه لجهة "تصميم اللاعبين" على وضع حد لانتظار طال أمده وتحديدا منذ 1982.

 ووعد جيان الرئيس ماهاما بأن "يكون أول قائد للمنتخب الغاني يرفع الكأس بعد 3 عقود من الزمن"، وذلك ردا على مناشدة الأخير "النجوم السوداء" بذل الغالي والنفيس من أجل هذا الهدف.

 من جانبه، رد الخبير الفرنسي كلود لوروا الذي سيقود الكونغو الديموقراطية حاملة اللقب مرتين (1968 و1974) في ظهورها الاول بعد غياب 7 سنوات، على ما قاله أسامواه ورد بطريقة مماثلة قائلا "جئت لاقوم بالمهمة بناء على طلب من الرئيس جوزيف كابيلا".
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مباراة في قمة الاثااااااااااااااااااااارة

الكونغو الديموقراطية تحولها تأخرها بهدفين لتعادل مع غانا

اقتنص فريق الكونغو الديموقراطية نقطة ثمينة من أحد أبرز المرشحين للتويج بنسخة هذا العام من كأس الأمم الإفريقية بعد أن افتتح مباريات المجموعة الثانية من البطولة بتعادل مثير بهدفين لكل منهما بعد أن كان متأخرا بثنائية نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمعهما على ملعب نيلسون مانديلا باي في مدينة بورت إيليزابيث بجنوب إفريقيا.

 الشوط الأول من المباراة كانت الأفضلية فيه لمصلحة غانا وسيطر النجوم السوداء على مجريات اللقاء وهددوا المرمى الكونغولي في أكثر من مناسبة إلى أن تمكن بادو من تسجيل هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 40 بتسديدة قوية.
 وفي الشوط الثاني واصلت غانا السيطرة وسرعان ما أضاف الهداف جيان أسامواه الهدف الثاني من رٍأسية قوية بعد ركنية متقنة في الدقيقة 49.
 استمرت الأفضلية الغانية وتوالت الأهداف الضائعة من مهاجميه ، حتى تحولت المباراة فجأة وانقلب اللقاء لمصلحة الفريق الكونغولي.
 ففي الدقيقة 53 يتمكن الهداف التاريخي لدوري أبطال إفريقيا مبوتو من استغلال بينية سليمة ينفرد على اثرها بالمرمى ويسدد بذكاء في الزاوية البعيدة.
 الكونغو استغلت التوتر الذي ضرب الأعصاب الغانية ونجحت في الحصول على ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 67 بعد جذب من المدافع الغاني للمهاجم الكونغولي في منطقة الجزاء نجح مبوكاني من تحويلها لهدف التعادل للكونغو.
 الدقائق المتبقية من اللقاء كان فيها الطريق مفتوح للفريقين من أجل الفوز وأضاع لاعبو الكونغو فرصتين محققتين لخطف الانتصار ، فيما تصدى حارس الكونغو الشهير إديابا لرأسية جيان أمام المرمى في آخر لحظات المباراة.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تبدأ بعد قليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

النيجر تحلم بأول فوز فى أمم إفريقيا أمام مالى

بحثًا عن النقاط الثلاث الأولى وتصدر المجموعة الثانية (بعد تعادل غانا والكنغو2-2 )، يرغب منتخبا مالى والنيجر فى تحقيق فوزهما الأول فى البطولة الإفريقية عندما يلتقيان معا ال بعد قليل على ملعب «نيلسون مانديلا» وطموحات الفوز تداعب المنتخبين.



ورغم أن كل الترشيحات تصبّ فى مصلحة منتخب مالى لخبراته الكبيرة ووجود عدد كبير من لاعبيه فى الدوريات الأوروبية فإن ذلك لم يمنع المدرب الفرنسى الشاب باتريس كاريتون من تحذير لاعبيه من خطورة ومفاجآت النيجر الذى يضم عددا من العناصر المميزة، مطالبا لاعبيه بالسعى للفوز فى مباراته الأولى قبل مواجهتيه القويتين أمام غانا والكونغو الديمقراطية.



ويعوِّل منتخب مالى كثيرا على لاعب وسطه سيدو كيتا المحترف فى الدورى الصينى والذى يتمتع بخبرات كبيرة من خلال وجوده من قبل فى برشلونة، إلى جانب مهاجم ويستهام الإنجليزى موديبو مويجا، ومحمد سيسوكو لاعب وسط باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسى، وإدريسا كوليبالى، مدافع لخويا القطرى.



وتشارك مالى فى البطولة الإفريقية للمرة الـ8، وشاركت فى آخر 3 بطولات وكان أبرز إنجازاتها الحصول على المركز الثانى عام 1972، ويلقّب الفريق باسم «النسور الجارحة».



أما منتخب النيجر فيبحث عن أول فوز فى تاريخه الإفريقى من خلال مشاركته الثانية بعد هزيمته فى المباريات الثلاث التى خاضها فى مشاركته الأولى فى البطولة الماضية، وهو ما يزيد من طموحات ورغبة الفريق فى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية فى جنوب إفريقيا 2013 مع تعيين الألمانى جيرنوت روهر مديرا فنيا للفريق.



وسيتم الاعتماد على نفس المجموعة التى شاركت فى البطولة الماضية والمحترفين فى الدوريات العربية، ويأتى على رأسهم داوودا كاميلو مهاجم شبيبة الساورة الجزائرى، وموسى مازو مهاجم النجم الساحلى التونسى، وموديبو سيد بيه، وكريم كونتى، والحسن يوسفو، مهاجم وداد فاس المغربى.


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*أول فوز في كان 2013

سيدو كيتا يقود مالي لتحقيق أول فوز في كأس الامم الافريقية على حساب النيجر

سجل سيدو كيتا هدفا في الدقائق الأخيرة لتحقق مالي الفوز على النيجر 1-صفر في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية في بطولة كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم المقامة في جنوب افريقيا اليوم الأحد.


واستغل كيتا اخفاق حارس مرمى النيجر في الامساك بكرة عرضية من ناحية اليمين ليسكنها الشباك في الدقيقة 84 ويمنح فريقه النقاط الثلاث.


وهذا أول فوز في البطولة التي انطلقت أمس السبت بعد انتهاء المباريات الثلاث الاخرى التي اقيمت حتى الان بالتعادل.


وفي وقت سابق اليوم تعادلت غانا مع الكونجو الديمقراطية 2-2 في مباراة اخرى بالمجموعة الثانية.


وتتصدر مالي الترتيب برصيد ثلاث نقاط وتليها غانا والكونجو الديمقراطية بنقطة واحدة لكل منهما وتتذيل النيجر الترتيب بدون نقاط.


وأمس السبت تعادلت جنوب افريقيا مع الرأس الأخضر بدون أهداف وتعادل المغرب مع انجولا بالنتيجة ذاتها في المجموعة الاولى.


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مباريــــــــــــــــــــات اليوم
المجموعة الثالثة
المباراة الاولي

زامبيا vs اثيوبيا 


vs


التوقيت -  6.00 مساء بتوقيت السودان
الملعب -  استاد مومبيلا
الحكم -  اريك اوتوجو كاستاني ( الغابون )
القناة الناقلة -  الجزيرة الرياضية +10,+9.hd1
المعلق -  محمد بركات 
نتيجة المباراة
زامبيا vs اثيوبيا
1ــــــــــــــ 1
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المباراة الثانية 

نيجيريا vs بوركينا فاسو 


vs


التوقيت -  9.00 مساء بتوقيت السودان
الملعب -  استاد مومبيلا
الحكم -  محمد بنوزه ( الجزائر )
القناة الناقلة -  الجزيرة الرياضية +10,+9,hd1
المعلق -  عصام الشوالي 
نتيجة المباراة
نيجيريا vs بوركينا فاسو
1ـــــــــــــــ 1
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تستمر الاثارة مع مجموعة حامل اللقب


تبدأ زامبيا مهمة صعبة لكنها غير مستحيلة في حملة الدفاع عن لقبها التاريخي اليوم عندما تلتقي في مبومبيلا مع إثيوبيا في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية التاسعة والعشرين المقامة في جنوب أفريقيا حتى 10 فبراير.

 من جهتها، تعود نيجيريا بعد غياب عن النسخة الماضية لتواجه بوركينا فاسو بحلة العمالقة الذين حققوا خلال 50 عاماً إنجازات كبيرة في العرس القاري لا يستطيع أحدا إنكارها عليهم إذ توجوا باللقب مرتين (1963 و1982) وحلوا في مركز الوصيف 4 مرات واحرزوا المركز الثالث 7 مرات، وهذه المرة بقيادة المدرب المحلي ستيفن كيشي الذي أحرز اللقب عندما كان لاعبا ويبدو مصمماً على تكرار السيناريو بصفته مدربا.

 ولم تضع زامبيا ومدربها الفرنسي هيرفيه رينار في حساباتهما من هذا اللقاء إلا النقاط الثلاث، وهذا أمر ممكن خصوصاً أن إثيوبيا أو منتخب “غزلان الواليا” أطال في غيبة استمرت 30 عاما تعكس تماما مستواه بعد أن توسعت نهائيات البطولة لتتجاوز المنتخبات الثلاثة حين أحرزت اللقب عام 1962 إلى آفاق أرحب استوعبت 8 منتخبات، وارتفع العدد أخيراً إلى 16 منتخبا مع التبديل المستمر في أسلوب وطرق إقامة تصفياتها التي تختزل عادة الصغار وقليلا من الكبار.

 ويؤكد رينار الذي قاد زامبيا إلى إنجاز تاريخي في غينيا الاستوائية والغابون عام 2012، أن “المباراة الأولى مع أثيوبيا مهمة جدا وحساسة جداً.. علينا أن نبدأ حملتنا بالفوز على غرار ما فعلنا عندما احرزنا اللقب”. ويضيف: “إذا فشلنا في المحافظة على اللقب هذا يعني أن هناك منتخبا أفضل منا، لكن أنا أرى أنه من الصعب أن يستطيع أحد الحاق الهزيمة بزامبيا الحالية”.



 ويرد رينار بهذا السقف العالي من التصريحات على المشككين في قدرة زامبيا على اعتلاء منصة التتويج مرتين متتاليتين استنادا إلى النتائج الاستعدادية قبل البطولة والتي بدأتها بخسارة أمام أنجولا (صفر-2) ثم تعادلين سلبيين مع المغرب والنرويج.



 من جانبها، لا تملك إثيوبيا من المحترفين في أوروبا أو سواها إلا واحدا هو لاعب الوسط والهداف صالح يوسف الذي يدافع عن ألوان فريق الجالية السريانية العربية في السويد “سيريانسكا”. يضاف إلى ذلك أن مدرب المنتخب الإثيوبي سيونيت بيشو لا يملك رغم الفوز الأخير على تنزانيا 2-1، من السمعة والخبرة الحجم الكافي للتعريف عنه خارج بلاده، وهذه كلها عوامل في غير مصلحة “العائدين” لأول مرة منذ 1982.



 يريد مدرب نيجيريا ستيفن كيشي أن يحذو حذو المصري محمود الجوهري الذي احرز اللقب مرتين كلاعب وكمدرب وان يفتح المجد له أبوابه بعد أن كان على الموعد لاعبا عام 1994 وصار قريبا منه مدربا في 2013. وكان الجوهري الذي توفي في سبتمبر الماضي، نجح كلاعب عام 1959، وكمدرب عام 1998.

 ويحث لاعب وسط تشيلسي الإنجليزي جون أوبي ميكل مواطنه على صنع التاريخ وهو مدرب: “كيشي سبق أن احرز اللقب كلاعب وأنا واثق من أنه سيصنع التاريخ وهو مدرب”، مسلحاً بامتلاك المنتخب الحالي “مواهب فردية كبيرة وإذا ما استحضرنا جميع قدراتنا وعملنا على توظيفها في خدمة المنتخب كمجموعة نستطيع تحويل الحلم إلى حقيقة”.



 لا ترجح التوقعات كفة نيجيريا في الذهاب إلى آخر البطولة خصوصا بعد فشلها في التأهل إلى نهائيات النسخة السابقة قبل عام، لكن كيشي له رأي آخر، ويقول في هذا السياق “لدينا منتخب يملك قدرة هائلة سيفصح عنها بالشكل المطلوب”. ويضيف كيشي الذي سبق أن أشرف على منتخبي توجو ومالي في البطولة الأفريقية: “المشكلة هي في أن كثيرين لا يعرفون ما هو المنتخب الجيد، أنا أرى القوة في اللاعبين وهم عليهم أن يأخذوا مكانهم”، وهو كان أخذ مكانه كمدرب في نوفمبر 2011 خلفا لمواطنه سامسون سياسيا، وعمل منذ ذلك الحين على بناء منتخب جديد كما يريده هو لا الآخرون.



 واستبعد كيشي بعض الأسماء المعروفة قبل معسكر المنتخب الأخير استعدادا للتظاهرة القارية التي يشارك فيها 176 لاعبا محترفا، منهم بيتر أوديموينجي وأبافيمي مارتينز وتاييه تايو. ويبرر كيشي استبعاد هؤلاء بالقول: “اعرف أسماء كثيرة لم تلعب كرة القدم وعندما نبدأ العمل، يطرحون انفسهم للمساعدة من أجل تحسين وضع اللاعبين، فإذا كان هؤلاء اللاعبون الجيدون موجودين في الدوري المحلي، فلنختارهم عند ذلك ولما التوجه بعيدا؟”.



 وحققت نيجيريا الفوز بقيادة كيشي في 6 مباريات وتعادلت في مثلها وخسرت اثنتين أمام مصر والبيرو. ويختم: “إذا كان هناك من ضغط في البطولة فليس علي وإنما مني وليس من أحد آخر، نحن لسنا تحت ضغط الفوز ولم اعد النيجيريين بأي شيء، لكني سأحاول تقديم ما هو أفضل مع هذا المنتخب”.



 وستكون المشاركة السادسة لقائد نيجيريا جوزيف يوبو في البطولة الأفريقية ليعادل رقم زميله السابق نوانكوو كانو. ويرى يوبو أن “الفوز بالكأس ليس سهلا، لكني أعد بأن نقدم أفضل ما لدينا وأدعو النيجيريين إلى الصلاة من أجلنا وأن يثقوا بنا”.



 وتبقى بوركينا فاسو في قلب النسيان حيث لم تستطع تخطي الدور الأول إلا مرة واحدة عندما استضافت البطولة عام 1998 وحلت رابعة. ورغم وجود بعض اللاعبين المهمين مثل آلان تراوريه وموموني داجانو، إلا أن المدرب البلجيكي بول بوت يدرك تماما قدرة المنتخب ومداه البعيد من خلال محاولته النفخ فيه روح الحياة. ويقول بوت الذي لم يحقق أفضل من التعادل السلبي مع النيجر في آخر محطاته الاستعدادية: “إننا نحاول أن نجهز المنتخب بالشكل اللائق لبلوغ هدف في الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة واقله بلوغ ربع النهائي”.


*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*بطولة التعادلااااااااااااات

اثيوبيا تعود لأمم إفريقيا بعد غياب 30 عاماً لتتعادل مع حامل اللقب بعشرة لاعبين


 تعادلت اثيوبيا التي لعبت أكثر من نصف المباراة بعشرة لاعبين مع زامبيا المدافعة عن اللقب 1-1 في بداية مشوار المنتخبين في كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين.

وتقدم كولينز مبيسوما بهدف لزامبيا في نهاية الشوط الأول وأدرك ادين جيرما التعادل لاثيوبيا في منتصف الشوط الثاني بتسديدة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء.

وتلقى جمال تاسو حارس مرمى اثيوبيا بطاقة حمراء بسبب الخشونة مع احد لاعبي زامبيا خارج منطقة الجزاء قبل عشر دقائق من نهاية الشوط الأول.

وأهدر صلاح الدين سعيد مهاجم اثيوبيا ركلة جزاء في الشوط الأول. 

يذكر أن منتخب إثيوبيا غائب عن المشاركة في النهائيات منذ عام 1982.

وفي المباراة الثانية

اكتفت نيجيريا العائدة للمشاركة في كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم بالتعادل 1-1 مع بوركينا فاسو في المباراة الأولى للمنتخبين في المجموعة الثالثة اليوم الاثنين.

وأحرز ايمانويل ايمنيكي مهاجم نيجيريا هدف التقدم لفريقه في منتصف الشوط الأول بعدما سدد الكرة من مدى قريب.

وأنهت نيجيريا المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد ايفي امبروز قبل نحو ربع ساعة من نهاية المباراة.

وادركت بوركينا فاسو التعادل عن طريق الان تراوري في الثواني الاخيرة من اللقاء.

وتساوت نيجيريا وبوركينا فاسو مع زامبيا المدافعة عن اللقب واثيوبيا برصيد نقطة واحدة لكل فريق.

وتعادلت اثيوبيا مع زامبيا بهدف لكل منهما ايضا في وقت سابق اليوم.

وكانت نيجيريا بطلة افريقيا مرتين فشلت في التأهل لبطولة افريقيا العام الماضي.
 

*

----------

